# SIlver in RAM chips and flat packs from Motherboards?



## cytek (Jan 27, 2010)

I have about 80 lbs of RAM sticks which i extracted the gold fingers from, crushing the surface mount chips i see a metal 
center, some look like silver on both sides and some have copper on one side and silver on the other. Is this actually silver?
I have opened up flat packs from motherboards and see the same. Again is this silver, these centers weigh about a 1/10 of a gram. 

If this is silver what the best way to get these out, incineration or crushing and picking out the parts??

Thanks for you answers. 

cytek
BTW, because of this site i have been successfully extracting and refining gold for the past year. Many thanks to all...and especially this website..


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 27, 2010)

cytek said:


> I have about 80 lbs of RAM sticks which i extracted the gold fingers from, crushing the surface mount chips i see a metal
> center, some look like silver on both sides and some have copper on one side and silver on the other. Is this actually silver?
> I have opened up flat packs from motherboards and see the same. Again is this silver, these centers weigh about a 1/10 of a gram.
> 
> ...



The flat packs you can soak in a coffee pot in HCL till the copper dissolves and you have the gold flakes floating around. You can then incenerate the left over packs and see if you recover any more gold.

The chips on the ram you can soak in HCL to remove some of the base metals and then crush them up to a very fine powder and process the powder in HCL/peroxide to remover more of the base metals and then finish with HCL/CL or AR.


----------



## cytek (Jan 28, 2010)

But is the metal in the center of the RAM chips and flat packs silver, it's rare that i have seen gold, especially on the RAM chips, mostly copper and what looks like silver on the other side , just trying to verify that fact.

Thanks for your reply
Cytek


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 28, 2010)

You can try and go to the mfg. web site that made the chip and see if you can find the desighn of the different chips. There is a good possability that they have the combination of metals listed that of in the chips. 

That's the only way you can tell unless you have a specific chip that you are processing and can post a picture of it here and hope that someone has processed that perticular chip and will give out the results. 

With as little gold that is each one it isn't woth the time to seperate and process chip by chip.

I saw a post here that showed someone that had processed about 500lbs of theses and got around 3.6 oz gold return. That is .0072 oz. per lb.


----------

